
Devember: code for the whole of December, every day, at least 1 hour a day - gpmcadam
https://devember.org/
======
bovermyer
Hmm. The rules seem a little too strict - not only do you have to code every
day, you have to code for at least an hour, publicly display your code, and
blog about what you coded. Every day.

If the idea is to mimic NaNoWriMo, then the rules should be simpler. Say -
just encourage coding every day, with a month-long objective. Blogging or
talking about it should be encouraged but optional.

